# super tryke



## davidh (Jun 25, 2014)

i had to share this.  it belongs to a friend of mine, it very obvious he is a cat. person.   this is a 3208, twin turbo diesel, room for 2 passengers and goes like hell. . . . i thought some of you would appricate all the aluminum.  it weighs less than a 3/4 ton truck,  the rear is a narrowed and modified hood from semi tractor.  .  .  . it has an air starter, and hand grip throttle, and a allison 8 speed automatic and power steering.  my my.


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Jun 25, 2014)

Sweet.
****G****


----------



## zmotorsports (Jun 25, 2014)

That is bad ass.  It would freak someone out though coming up behind it wondering if a semi was coming at ya going the wrong way.:rofl:

Mike.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Jun 25, 2014)

Man that is WICKED!  
You know that guy??

Bernie


----------



## davidh (Jun 25, 2014)

itsme_Bernie said:


> Man that is WICKED!
> You know that guy??
> 
> Bernie



i do, bernie.  he LOVES high HP  and TORQUE. i may have forgot to mention that the tryke has air ride rear.
 he has a blown chev, modified to the hilt, in a 18 ft. jet drive boat,  still owes me a ride, and a 1200 hp blown hemi all computerized and dyno'd in a 48 chrysler business coupe.
now working on a 53-54 kenworth cab on a stretched out front custom frame, with air ride and one of the biggest cat engines i have ever seen hooked to a 13 speed. . . full truck front and rear sus*****on but all air ride.  that about blew my mind when i walked into his garage.  i have pix of that too that i should post. 
we were suppose to go to the wednesday night local car run / show tonite but it was like 55 F and rain expected.  we're about 50 miles for where it was this week.  next week it will be closer and weather permitting. . . . .  maybe.  some one took a video of the tryke as he was haulin ss sdown the hyway a while back, he gave it a bunch of throttle and it just went smokin out of sight,  soot rolling out the stacks.....   just mind numbing. . .


----------



## furpo (Jun 25, 2014)

I’ve seen him a time or two trying it out on our back roads.
Friend of mine did the front brakes here in his machine shop


----------



## Vavet (Jun 26, 2014)

Not to poo poo on his parade because that thing is awesome. It seems it would be like driving with a drag chute. That hood scoops up all the air and where does it go?


----------



## davidh (Jun 26, 2014)

Vavet said:


> Not to poo poo on his parade because that thing is awesome. It seems it would be like driving with a drag chute. That hood scoops up all the air and where does it go?



excellent observation.  i never thought of that.  i do not have the answer  except there are side windows.  possibly its routed behind the seat, and rearward thru the radiator .


----------



## Marco Bernardini (Jun 26, 2014)

"Real" men would have a kick start… with an 8 ft lever!

:roflmao:

Nice job, anyway!
A badass thing like that on the driveway will keep burglars at large!


----------



## Dranreb (Jun 27, 2014)

davidh said:


> this is a 3208, twin turbo diesel,



I have to say I've yet to see a more sensible application for one of those!  :lmao:

Stay with me on this one folks, the best use for old machinery of any kind is to be taken into the care of someone who will invent a new life for it and show it off!

Bernard


----------

